# Crickett 22 wont eject empties



## jasonposs (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought my daughter a crickett 22 for cristmas and after shooting it wont eject the spent round.Ive taken a 270 cal brass bore brush and chucked it in a drill and polished the chamber and oiled it up good per the manufacturers suggestion.it worked for 2 shots and back to the wont eject situation.if you just load and eject it works fine.its only after firing that it wont eject.if i use my pocket knife its fairly easy to get the empty out.any help is appreciated...


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds like an ejector spring problem ??


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 21, 2013)

Are you using good ammo. When I use cheap ammo or quiet ammo, it does not have enough powder to chamber the next round. When I use a quality ammo like CCI , I have no problems. Just a thought.


----------



## killerv (Jan 22, 2013)

3ringer said:


> Are you using good ammo. When I use cheap ammo or quiet ammo, it does not have enough powder to chamber the next round. When I use a quality ammo like CCI , I have no problems. Just a thought.



it's a bolt action

My son's cricket can be a pain too, I keep a 17 rod around to knock him out. We are shooting super colibris in the backyard, they are dirty.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 22, 2013)

sorry,I am not familiar with the cricket.


----------



## ScottD (Jan 23, 2013)

won't extract or won't eject?

two different problems - cleaning the chamber will not help ejection.


----------



## GroundMan (Jan 23, 2013)

Check the ejector claw to see if it is getting a good bite. Also check for burrs in the chamber. I saw that you cleaned it out... but I have seen burrs on the top of the chamber that caused this exact issue; at it was over looked several times.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 23, 2013)

GroundMan said:


> Check the ejector claw to see if it is getting a good bite. Also check for burrs in the chamber. I saw that you cleaned it out... but I have seen burrs on the top of the chamber that caused this exact issue; at it was over looked several times.



Ejector Claw?


----------



## packrat (Jan 23, 2013)

*here*

Here's your $8 fix.
Pretty common on the crickett
http://www.crickett.com/product_info.php?products_id=415&osCsid=jv9mvrfar1dukvervqknau9u12

http://www.crickett.com/product_info.php?products_id=417&osCsid=jv9mvrfar1dukvervqknau9u12


----------



## Jriley (Feb 6, 2013)

My son has a Crickett that he shot tens of thousands of rounds of .22 out of before he outgrew it. We kept a small pocket knife around to pry a case out of the chamber now and then. It didn't do it all the time, so it never bothered me that bad.


----------



## GroundMan (Feb 6, 2013)

Meant extractor


----------

